# Leaked 2018 Books!



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

A host of books coming in 2018 have been leaked by Amazon.com and it's more and more looking like 2018 is going to be a damn good year!

Firstly we have three omnibus re-releases in the Warhammer Chronicles range that reveal the series is going to be more than just the Time of Legends repackaged, in fact classic Warhammer series will also be re-released. Matthias Thulmann and Ulrika the Vampire are among the first, the former being one of the best series Black Library ever released for Warhammer and one I would strongly recommend! Also The War of Vengeance trilogy will be available once again, which i'll definitely be getting as I was never able to get a copy of Master of Dragons.

Next is the start of a third AoS series from Josh Reynolds, the man's a machine, but this time focused around Nagash and the Realm of Death titled Soul Wars. And from the sound of it Nagash is still an arrogant bastard, but we'd have him no other way.



Soul Wars said:


> Nagash revives an ancient grudge with the God-King Sigmar as a ferocious new war between the living and the dead shakes the Mortal Realms.
> 
> The Mortal Realms tremble with unending war. In Shyish, the Realm of Death, an ancient evil stirs, sensing opportunity. Nagash, the Undying King and God of Death, sets his gaze upon the citadels of the living and the servants of Sigmar, the God-King of Azyr. Allies once, joined together against the machinations of the Ruinous Powers, the two gods now find themselves enemies. Nagash, burning with the need to avenge an ancient slight, calls forth his soulless legions to sweep across the realm he claims as his own and reassert death’s dominion over all things, as the War of Heaven and Death begins anew.


Then the second book in the new Space Marine Conquests series, War of Secrets by Phil Kelly, which now we can be sure is designed to take Space Marines Battles into the Dark Millennium and 8th Edition, given that this book features Primaris Marines, and i'm quite interested in this one (albeit wary of the author) as it looks to revolve around an important question. How have the Dark Angels incorporated the Primaris into the Hunt? It also looks as if we'll be seeing some of the Tau from the ill-fated Fourth Sphere Expansion, and these ones haven't been doing too well.



War of Secrets said:


> In the shadow of the Great Rift, Primaris Marines fight alongside the Dark Angels against the t'au, but as whole worlds burn, a terrible psychic curse is unleashed.
> 
> Lieutenant Xedro Farren is a Primaris Marine, stronger and more adept than even the Space Marines his brotherhood has been sent to fight alongside. As he and his Primaris brethren support the Dark Angels in fighting a trauma-scarred force of t’au seemingly hellbent on destroying their own allies, their true quarry soon becomes clear: the shadowy instigator of a psychic curse that could plunge a string of Imperial planets into madness. As worlds burn in the fires of battle, an unthinkable pact is struck, and Lieutenant Farren begins to peel back layer after layer of deceit to discover an appalling truth. Can he hope to emerge from this web of lies without losing his honour – or come to that, his life?


The Primarchs series will also continue with the next release being Jaghatai Khan: Warhawk of Chogoris by Chris Wraight, and this one will explore one of the biggest surprises of the Horus Heresy (at least for me), the Khan's part in founding the Librarius Program. Wraight has done a stellar job writing the Khan in the main series and it's good to see that he gets to further that character by looking at him during the Great Crusade and at one of the events that nobody really expected the Khan to have a part in, perhaps because we all shared the in-universe perspective of him as a barbarian.



Jaghatai Khan: Warhawk of Chogoris said:


> As the Great Crusade burns across the stars, the primarch of the White Scars, Jaghatai Khan, must decide where his true allegiance lies.
> 
> Ever since the Imperium's rediscovery of the world of Chogoris, the White Scars' culture of warrior mysticism has sat uneasily with the ideals of Unity. As the Great Crusade burns across the stars, their enigmatic primarch Jaghatai Khan fights to preserve his Legion's distinctiveness amid a galaxy where cold rationality holds sway. Despite his self-imposed isolation, others in the brotherhood of primarchs seek to draw him into the greatest ideological battle of them all: the place of psychic power within the Legions. As the Librarius project is born, and opposition to it grows, the Khan must decide where his greatest allegiance lies – to the Imperial Truth, or to his own heritage.


It seems there will also be a series of novellas released in the summer as part of the Summer of Reading, and while three of them are re-releases of the classic novellas Sin of Damnation by Gav Thorpe, Assault on Black Reach by Nick Kyme, as well as newer releases including City of Secrets by Nick Horth and Wolf King by Chris Wraight, two of them appear to be brand new. The first is Crusade by Andy Clark and looks to be set in 8th edition and features Ultramarines vs the Death Guard, while the second is titled Hammerhal by Josh Reynolds and features the Hallowed Knights Stormchamber fighting against an invasion of Tzaangors.



Crusade said:


> On the world of Kalides Prime, an Ultramarines strike force of Primaris Space Marines battles to thwart the machinations of the plague-ridden Death Guard.
> 
> New-forged sons of the primarch Roboute Guilliman, the Primaris Ultramarines are peerless warriors whose sworn duty is to protect mankind from the predations of the xenos and the foul traitors of the Heretic Astartes. In a galaxy riven by eternal war, they and the other armies of the Imperium are all that stand between mankind and damnation... Their ship damaged by warp storms, the Ultramarines of Strike Force Cassian make for Kalides Prime. Here they hope to find safe harbour to repair their craft before rejoining the Indomitus Crusade. Instead, the Primaris Space Marines discover a world reduced to rot and ruin by the plague-ridden warriors of the Death Guard.





Hammerhal said:


> The Stormcast Eternals of the Hallowed Knights must uncover the mystery of the Hexwood before it brings the great city of Hammerhal to ruin.
> 
> Dark forces stir within the bowers of the mysterious Hexwood. A great warhost of tzaangor beastkin, creatures devoted to the Chaos god Tzeentch, defile the once-verdant lands of Ghyran. All that opposes them are the Stormcast Eternals of the Hallowed Knights, noble warriors reforged in resplendent sigmarite and wielding the lightning of Azyr. But Tzeentch's followers are cunning, and as the Hallowed Knights wage bloody war in the forests, a secret and potentially ruinous attack on the great city of Hammerhal, which the Stormcasts are oath-sworn to protect, is about to begin. Both the warriors without and the hunters within the city must act fast, or the truth about the Hexwood will be the undoing of the Twin-tailed City.



LotN


----------



## Myen'Tal II (Oct 9, 2017)

Soul Wars seems the interesting pick for me, haven't really delved into the Age of Sigmar novels yet. 

@Lord of the Night: have you delved into any of the novels in the Age of Sigmar setting so far? If so, could you recommend some that you think stand out? All I have read are the Gates of Azyr at the moment.

EDIT: Also, anyone have an opinion on the Eldar Phoenix Lord books?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Myen'Tal II said:


> @Lord of the Night: have you delved into any of the novels in the Age of Sigmar setting so far? If so, could you recommend some that you think stand out? All I have read are the Gates of Azyr at the moment.


I would recommend a few of them, they are getting quite a lot better in recent releases. Plague Garden, Black Rift and Spear of Shadows by Josh Reynolds are all great, the Legends of the Age of Sigmar omnibus with Fyreslayers, Sylvaneth and Skaven Pestilens is really good, and I've heard good things about City of Secrets by Nick Horth though I'm waiting for the next omnibus release for that one.

The Hunt for Nagash and Mannfred audios by Reynolds and David Guymer are also damn good, would suggest them as well if you like audios.


LotN


----------



## Myen'Tal II (Oct 9, 2017)

Thank you for the suggestions, I'll take a look at them! I have woefully fallen behind on my reading, need to rectify that:wacko:.


----------



## Brother Dextus (Jan 30, 2013)

Yarrick should be good. The Old Man boshing orks is always good flashlight porn! 


(phrasing)


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Even more leaked covers have been found! 


LotN


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

So plenty of re-releases and compilations... Excited for _Warhawk of Chogoris_ and _Crusade_, but the rest of the new ones fail to interest me in anyway whatsoever.


----------



## dao2 (Oct 13, 2017)

Doelago said:


> So plenty of re-releases and compilations... Excited for _Warhawk of Chogoris_ and _Crusade_, but the rest of the new ones fail to interest me in anyway whatsoever.


knightsblade, lukas, and servants look good too  with that many others i guess servants is a short story anthology.

and of course more hh books are always nice


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Doelago said:


> So plenty of re-releases and compilations... Excited for _Warhawk of Chogoris_ and _Crusade_, but the rest of the new ones fail to interest me in anyway whatsoever.


Not even Sons of the Hydra??


LotN


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Not even Sons of the Hydra??
> 
> 
> LotN


From the batch in this thread.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Doelago said:


> From the batch in this thread.


Whoops, I misunderstood. My bad.


LotN


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

Hopefully a little more variety than this will appear in 2018, this list seems a little dominated by space marines


----------

